# Ford KA 1.3i 2001 Indicator Problem



## Geoff337 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi there,

Just wondering if anyone has any idea about KA indicators? 

Both indicator bulbs on the left-hand side are not working, does this mean that it is just one bulb that has blown affecting the other OR is it likely to be something more problematic? Like an electrical fault?

Any ideas/suggestions are helpful!

Thanks
Geoff337


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

The Ford Ka was never sold in the US, so I can't say for sure, but I know the Escort had a goofy setup where each headlight had a separate fuse. Maybe check that out first.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Knowing Ford in general, it's your light switch. Presuming by indicators you refer to turn signals.
As in - steering column switch, left/right turns...


----------

